# Posts counter stuck



## shesulsa (Jun 14, 2004)

I've posted several messages over the last few days and my posts counter seems to be stuck at 92.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 14, 2004)

Some threads don't go towards your post count. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh, Ok, Thanks!


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 14, 2004)

Urusai Bar and Grill threads don't count.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, I just noticed that I've posted three times in a thread in The Study, and my count stays at 75.  

So let's say it's more than just one or two threads.  Anything to be done about it?


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh, guess I don't have to worry about it. Nevermind.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 8, 2004)

if you post in the bar and grill, your posts don't count towards your total, or if a thread you posted in gets tossed by an admin, your post count will drop.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2004)

Also, depending on how busy the server is the count may lag a few minutes.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 31, 2004)

Okay.  So why am I stuck where I am for the past two days?  Am I in one of the 'limbo' areas where the posts don't count?  Tigerwoman also seems to be stuck.  Thanks.  KT


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 31, 2004)

I think my question was just answered.  That last post counted and pushed me up one.  Never mind.


----------

